# PEWs of various sorts



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

These pictures were posted elsewhere a few weeks ago but I thought I'd share them here, too, because they contrast show PEWs and pet PEWs pretty well to show the difference.

But even these show PEWs are not as good as they could be. They have nothing on those you see in Finland, for example (I have only a three Finnish mice at the moment, but two have litters--fingers crossed!).









She has a hump, which I think is because she is enormous (over a 
foot long, nose to tail) and her spine is stretched. This is a fault.


















These are babies.









This one's face is too long. The pose doesn't exactly help. Haha.


















This mouse is an old woman. She has gotten "baggy" as the months have gone on.

And now, these two pictures are of a common "pet typed" PEW mouse:



















Both types of mice can make equally good, equally healthy pets, but hopefully these pictures help people to see some of the differences. I'm open to other pictures of PEWs as well (whether pet or show!).


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures!
I can really see the difference


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome. Hopefully I've fixed the image tags. I always manage to mess those up! 

Do all the pictures work right for you? lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, they all showed up on my screen (It took awhile, but my computer is super slow,lol)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Super! 

I don't know why, but sometimes when I post a lot of images, they will show up on my computer but show up as random strings of letters on other people's. It only seems to happen when I post more than one or two.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those pet type PEW's look pretty scuzzy even without comparison to the show PEW's. Poor things look vitamin deficient or something.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> This mouse is an old woman. She has gotten "baggy" as the months have gone on.


Pah....Sounds familiar :lol:


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

moustress said:


> Those pet type PEW's look pretty scuzzy even without comparison to the show PEW's. Poor things look vitamin deficient or something.


That is just 1 pet type PEW (2 pictures) which came to Jack in a foster situation. She is a pet store mouse and likely has many deficiencies due to her poor breeding.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Those pet type PEWS are not scuzzy- they look well fleshed and alert. Just not beautiful show mice, etc, long in coat. The Beautiful Pew described as too long in the body (a fault ) is worth a million pounds to any breeder as she will contibute the racy type to any stud that requires it. Dont waste this mouse on shows- breeding pen !! Crikey you now have the option to use bucks that were too coby but with excellent other features! .


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll be back. said:


> The Beautiful Pew described as too long in the body (a fault ) is worth a million pounds to any breeder as she will contibute the racy type to any stud that requires it. Dont waste this mouse on shows- breeding pen !! Crikey you now have the option to use bucks that were too coby but with excellent other features! .


Hehe...thanks a lot. Yeah, she's been bred twice. She and her sisters are like snakes--they just stretch out forever (both in face and in body). They look delicate but they're super tough. I've bred them to a couple of off-color chinchillas who have a lot of good features but are too cobby and "stout" (I don't know how to describe it but I think you know what I'm talking about?).

The F1 generation are an ugly light brownish/gray color, but their bodies are coming along nicely and I plan to cross them to each other and to their mom to get better PEWs in the next generation. This is one of the 3 week old sons (born on the 7th of August) who I'm considering crossing back to mom for better PEWs. It depends on how he turns out, but so far I like what I've created:



















(I'm ashamed to post them because their color is awful (Katie described it as mud in the snow! :lol: ), but remember they're being bred for PEW...)


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I like his head proportions so far!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks. 

He seems to be inbetween mom and dad (though closer to dad), which is what I was aiming for. I have his four brothers on hand, too, just to see how they develop.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

He has a beautiful face. And I love his ears.

He would be beautiful as a black eyed cream, I dunno why, but I'm just seeing it LOL

The colour actually doesn't seem as bad as it did when he was a bubba, has it improved in your estimation? Or have you been fiddling with the colour settings of the picture? :lol:

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, it's improved because you can see the ticking better now that he's older. When they were little their hairs weren't long enough to "flesh out" the ticking. But they're still a pretty ugly color, in my view. One isn't ticked, and he looks like mud without the snow.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

Why do I always feel the need to fiddle with your photo's Jack?? You Inspire me to photoshop!! LOL

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL! What on earth did you do to that poor mouse?  :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

turned him into a ticked cream *giggles*


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

He looks like a blueish Siamese to me. lol


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

looks cute


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

If you aren't keen on his colour you could pop him on a plane to me  :lol: He is lovely, hope he gives you what you need for your lines


----------

